# Dang it, accidental breeding :(



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

My little doeling I retained from last years kidding is just now 7 months old, is very dainty, and a bit of an escape artist. She goes under the fence (I need to add a bit more to it, but its been one thing after another here and it got put on the back burner), and he goes over fences (I have been working on that, and thought I Had it sorted out). Anyway, long story short, while I was in the barn (after having my pony put to sleep today) she had escaped earlier and is in raging heat and I couldnt get her caught or back in her pen for anything. Next thing I know Mace, her full brother, is out and he was just a few seconds quicker than me and managed to get to her before I could get to him! So, lute shot will be happening, and I Have plans for both of their fences to permanently fix them from escaping. They are full siblings, and I hope its not a genetic thing to be determined to escape like these 2 are!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Try not to beat yourself up, Audrey, it happens to the best of us. All we can do is learn from it, keep on keeping on, and not make the same mistakes twice. :smile: Lord, if I had a dollar for every time one of mine escaped or I forgot to chain the gate and the wind blew it open, I could buy a farm with at least 100 acres of pasture! :laugh:


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

Just calm yourself down it always happens, if you don't want the buck to jump on them all life then castrate him and if you do better fix those fences!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

One thing I have for sure learned about owning livestock, is that they will always make you come up with new ways to keep them in LOL! I have 2 of the cattle panels that I am going to use to make his fence taller. I am going to get some of the big grey bricks to line the bottom with to raise the panels up even more, so it will be like a 2' higher fence. I know he won't be able to get over that, for a while at least LOL. For her, I have to add fencing and rocks to the bottom, so she can't go under like she does LOL. Buggers, I swear between them and the horses, I don't have a minute to relax!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats can be little tirants for sure. Naughty, goats. 

Lute will do the trick. 

It is very aggravating but it does happen, I as well had a jumper once, that was extremely pushy for the buck and she did get to him. Lute was the answer as she was too young. Even with good fencing sometimes they find a way. :hair::doh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I had a jumper too! Gladly that was before I had bucks here. :laugh: One of my does, Busy Bee, was small her first time bred, and she still did a great job ... hope the best for you guys!


----------



## surveyman (Jan 19, 2013)

She'll probably be fine at 7 months old. Last year, I had a 10 week old and a 4 month old get bred. They turned out fine.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

If you don't want her bred, wait at least 2 weeks then get a 2 cc shot of Lute from the vet. Give it IM and it should cause her to abort.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

surveyman said:


> She'll probably be fine at 7 months old. Last year, I had a 10 week old and a 4 month old get bred. They turned out fine.


??!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

surveyman said:


> She'll probably be fine at 7 months old. Last year, I had a 10 week old and a 4 month old get bred. They turned out fine.


That young??


----------



## goatsgalorefm (Dec 15, 2013)

What's lute?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goatsgalorefm said:


> What's lute?


RX drug to abort accidental breedings or to bring a goat in.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

surveyman said:


> She'll probably be fine at 7 months old. Last year, I had a 10 week old and a 4 month old get bred. They turned out fine.


that is very young!:doh:


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh my goodness that is really young! Yes, I talked with my vet (she has been out a lot recently for a horse and knows the doeling I am talking about) and she assured me that she is plenty big enough and will be just fine. I am going to go ahead and let nature take its course! He only got her 1 time, so we will see in a couple more weeks if it was successful or not. Hopefully not, so I can stick with my original plan of breeding her to my other buck in another few months, but if she is, my worries have been laid to rest by my vet


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

audrey said:


> Oh my goodness that is really young! Yes, I talked with my vet (she has been out a lot recently for a horse and knows the doeling I am talking about) and she assured me that she is plenty big enough and will be just fine. I am going to go ahead and let nature take its course! He only got her 1 time, so we will see in a couple more weeks if it was successful or not. Hopefully not, so I can stick with my original plan of breeding her to my other buck in another few months, but if she is, my worries have been laid to rest by my vet


Yeah, it is earlier than I would like but I wouldn't completely freak out. If she were younger or he were bigger than her it might be a vastly different story, and being a sibling cross is closer than i like so I would probably lute but I don't see a big problem with just waiting and seeing instead.

It sounds bad but I have a lot less of a reaction to accidental goat breedings than accidental breedings in other species... because goats are amazingly adept at escape and remarkably single minded when in rut/heat. Sometimes they don't even need to escape the fence if they share a fence line. *facepalm*


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Seven months is very young, I would be panicking if she were mine; even if it will probably be fine. My ten month old Nubian is 110 pounds, but she is staying a dry yearling no matter how loud she screams during her heats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OakHollowRanch said:


> Seven months is very young, I would be panicking if she were mine; even if it will probably be fine. My ten month old Nubian is 110 pounds, but she is staying a dry yearling no matter how loud she screams during her heats!


I agree.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I know its right on the verge. I was totally freaking at out first, but shes really close to the same height as my 13 month old doeling, and we weighed her yesterday and she is between 45 and 50 lbs. I am super bummed out that its by her brother, but I think it is just going to be what its going to be. I still have a few days to decide though.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What I would do if she were mine, is give her lots of calcium, support her with raspberry leaves, and have a vet on standby just in case.  I agree with the vet, I think she'll be okay ... she'll just need plenty of protein. Of course I do NOT know everything and in the end, you have to do what you feel is best for your herd.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

So, I think I have completely decided to let her be pregnant, if she did in fact take.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll be praying for you girl! :hug:


----------

